# Dx for checking heart after pacemaker



## Orthocoderpgu (Feb 16, 2010)

Patient had a pacemaker implanted last summer. Patient comes in to our doc who is not a cardiologist. Our doc makes sure that the pacemaker is beating regularly. He obviously cannot do a "device check". The Cardiologist will do that. But what DX code do you use when a your doc just makes sure that the pacemakerd is giving a steady beat?


----------



## debgispert (Feb 16, 2010)

*Dx Codes for Pacer Checks*

V45.01  -  Pacemaker 
V45.02 -  ICD OR AICD


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank You !!


----------

